# 70 pd blue 10/12 below Greenup



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Caught 4 or 5 channels, Josh caught a 22 pd flat and the 70 pd blue took a 
16 in skipjack. Perfect weather day to be on the water


----------



## kraftjd (Nov 21, 2010)

Dang! Nice fish there


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Great fish guys!!! So did larry get skunked or just play Net boy?? LOL
Salmonid


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats to both of you. That first picture is priceless.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Way to put the smack down on the cats and shortdrift is right,that pic of Josh is priceless.Thanks for sharing the outing results with us.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Holy cow!! You know youre having a good day when a 22 pounder is the smaller one. You probably couldnt wipe the grin off of Joshs face if you tried.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Damn that's a big fish!! Congrats! I like how you censored your electronics, made me chuckle.


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

We had to stay till Larry caught one and it was a 3 pound beauty!lol He was just talking about wanting to catch his PB and how I would have to wait until we went to the James in a few weeks to break mine. Little did we know that in just a few minutes I wouldn't break my PB but I did tie it!

Yea you gotta watch ppl, they are lot of them that don't like to find their own spots and would just assume take yours. Hated to get the graph in the pic but it was the only place in the boat Larry could get far enough away to get most of the fish in the pic.

BTW the fish was released unharmed to be caught another day


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome Fish Fellas!!!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

thats a biggun!!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job guys!


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

I was able to get in on the action even though it was just a 3lb channel. Greg awesome fish. Had a blast netting that beauty. Hopefully I will be able to get one like that soon and I know where he was caught....LOL


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Awesome fish fellas!!! congrats!


----------

